# Bought a new telly...



## AndrewPB (Jan 13, 2007)

I got TiVo and a TV at the same time... in 1999 or 2000! After a few initial, ahem, teething troubles, I haven't touched any part of it for years and years - I am a technical void.

Today I decided to get a new TV but it is sooooooooooo long since I had to do anything to either the TV or TiVo I can't remember what I have to do to get it up and running (I'm pretty certain it's not as simple as just unplugging the old one and plugging in the new one).

Can anyone advise, please? The TV set is a Polaroid (LG) FLU 2632; the TiVo box is the original Thompson one (I have no idea if there are others but it seems appropriate to give as much information as possible); and the Sky box is an Amstrad, from the same era. So: about 1923, then.

Is anyone aware of any technical issues that may exist between the TV and the TiVo recorder please? Or anything else I should be on the look-out for? Thing is, the existing setup has been stable for so long I don't even know if TiVo is still supported in the UK.

I love TiVo, by the way. I would have marrried TiVo and had kids with it but there were practical and social issues we found we could never overcome.

But, when it comes to anything technical I am absolutely useless - so please be kind to me.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Take SCART lead out of old TV, plug into new TV.

Done


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

Polaroid make TV's ? Geeez !!


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

The only slight complication is if you have set up the TiVo remote to control the mute/power on the telly - if you have, they won't work with the new telly until you go into the TiVo menus and find the new code.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

You may suffer the infamous Teletext bug.

Some TV's have a teletext chipset which does not like Tivo boxes.

TV can lock up, not respond to remote.

If your Tivo already has the 2.5.5a software not a problem.

Otherwise you may have to call Tivo C/S for the upgrade (assuming you have not swapped the drives in Tivo).

If yes what size are they?

Automan.


----------



## AndrewPB (Jan 13, 2007)

Andrew: no, Polaroid doesn't make TVs - LG makes them and brands them Polaroid.

No, I don't know why, either.

Ndun: thanks for that. The TiVo remote has never been the same since my (then) teething daughter bit the black logo-button 3 years ago: that particular function has never worked since.

Mike: right, if it's that simple then that's what I shall do in a few minutes. Fingers crossed. I am prepared for much wailing and gnashing of teeth because, if you're me and wires are involved, something like, "Take SCART lead out of old TV, plug into new TV" is never, ever that simple.

I'll let you know...


----------



## AndrewPB (Jan 13, 2007)

_Some TV's have a teletext chipset which does not like Tivo boxes.

TV can lock up, not respond to remote.

If your Tivo already has the 2.5.5a software not a problem.

Otherwise you may have to call Tivo C/S for the upgrade (assuming you have not swapped the drives in Tivo).

If yes what size are they?_

Um, is there a translator in the house please?

Right, I'm going in...


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

andyjenkins said:


> Polaroid make TV's ? Geeez !!


Do you have to sit and wait for the picture to develop before your eyes


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

AndrewPB said:


> The TiVo remote has never been the same since my (then) teething daughter bit the black logo-button 3 years ago: that particular function has never worked since.


Plenty of remotes for sale on eBay


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

*Possible TV problems when TiVo is on*
Some New TV's (mainly Philips but some Sony, Toshiba and other sets) - report problems when Tivo is on. These include the TV switching itself off and inability to change the volume (or other odd remote control issues when trying to use the TV). Ring up customer services and request the V2.5.5a update which will remove the Teletext subtitle recording feature which these sets do not like.

Automan.


AndrewPB said:


> _Some TV's have a teletext chipset which does not like Tivo boxes.
> 
> TV can lock up, not respond to remote.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewPB (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh gawd! I knew this would happen.

It's a disaster. The "remove SCART, plug SCART in" process didn't work at all. Here's what I can do:

- switch the TV on using the TV handset
- use the TV handset "source" button to choose "SCART 1" as the picture source (the only way I can get a picture)
- once I have a picture, use the TiVo handset for TiVo functions (record and playback etc)

Here's what I can't do:

- run satellite functionality through TiVo and simultaneously watch terrestrial
- watch terrestrially (!) - i.e I can only watch through TiVo/satellite...
- ... which, in turn, means no teletext
- use the TV handset for anything other than switching the set on and off (because I can only get a picture as described above)

And, presumably as a function of the configuration just not working, the sound is tinnier than 10,000 Tintin lookalikes with tinitus eating tinned tuna whilst attending a Tintin convention in a tin cage at the bottom of a disused tin mine.

I've not even attempted to think about thinking about the DVD...

The current Mrs PB called TiVo CS the other day and, frankly, they weren't excessively useful, which is why I've come back here to beg your indulgence. I don't have the first idea what to do, so any help will be hugely welcome. Idiot-speak only please...


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Plug in aerial (small round connector) into back of tv ?


----------



## AndrewPB (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes Mike. Even I knew that...

And the other end is plugged into the round holey thing in the wall.


----------



## starfire (Dec 9, 2001)

So, if you unplug the scart going from tivo to the TV are all TV functions then restored?

And if so, if you plug it back in do you then loose the ability to control the TV using the TV remote control?

If yes to the above, you likely need s/w version 2.5.5a as previously posted.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

See www.tivo.co.uk/AppendixA.pdf on the basis that you must have thrown away, cannot find or never had the original Tivo user manual containing setup instructions.

I wonder if your telly is perhaps one of those that has the bug that requires the upgrade to the other version of the Tivo software but don't request this from Tivo customer services until you are sure by talking to people here.

If you are really stuck then Tivo customer services (based at Sky) ought to be able to talk you through this kind of stuff blow by blow. Their number is 08702 41 84 86 and they are open until 11pm today and tomorrow (Saturday and Sunday). And it only costs 1.5p per minute to call an 0870 number at the weekend compared to 7p per minute during the weekday daytime. So even if it takes an hour for them to talk you through it then its only 90p.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 7, 2002)

Just a couple of things I can think of...

You do know you need to press 'source' (or similar) to flick between the TiVo input (SCART 1) and terrestrial TV? On my TV there's a TV/AV button, and...

The new TV will probably need the terretrial channels tuned in. Did an auto-setup run when you first turned the TV on?


A.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

There is usually one Scart socket on the tv that the telly automatically changes to when it is turned on if there is a signal incoming on that Scart cable. It isn't always Scart socket 1 and is sometimes 2.

The other thing is what is your new telly? If its some new wide screen monster or other and you previously recorded everything in Basic to get 40 hours you may find you can no longer tolerate Basic quality on your new widescreen tv and want more hard drive capacity to record everything in Best going forward.

You can buy hard drives with much larger recording capacity all ready configured to just drop in and you can even get the firm concerned to copy over your old Season Passes, thumbs data and television programs for you if you send them the current hard drives. And don't forget the current hard drives must be about to pack up at any moment anyway given how old they are. Try www.tivoheaven.co.uk if this sounds interesting to you.

Lastly have you tried the Tivo Sky customer call centre as I think your tv setup problems are precisely what the staff there are used to and can talk you through on a step by step basis if you have a DECT phone to clamp to your ear while you are doing it. Never call an 0870 number from a mobile phone though as they are often charged at premium rate.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

AndrewPB said:


> Here's what I can't do:
> 
> - run satellite functionality through TiVo and simultaneously watch terrestrial
> - watch terrestrially (!) - i.e I can only watch through TiVo/satellite...
> ...


Doesn't sound like a TiVo related problem.

Does terrestrial RF work when the TiVo is not connected?

Re: the sound, did you actually see this TV working beafore you got it? I have seen some Polaroid TVs in operation and they are IMHO a bit, well, poor.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Try pressing standby on the tivo, that might switch the tv over 
(it releases the scart control pin)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Does the silence mean that Andrew has now configured his new television successfully with his Tivo?

Andrew please don't keep us in any suspense on the matter.


----------



## Randytina (Jan 12, 2007)

Everything worked great for a few weeks. now the TV remote does not affect the TV at all. I have disconnected everything, unplugged power to all, powered up just the TV and the remotes still doesn't affect it.

The TIVO remote controls everything just fine, just a little irritating.

The remote code for Polaroid TV is 001 (for us) try other Magnavox codes if that doesn't work.


----------

